# Help with Appaloosa Coloring (Picture Heavy)



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Blanket with spots over the hips with varnish on a bay/brown.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my god I want her!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Bay varnish roan with small blanket


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Blanket with spots over the hips with varnish on a bay/brown.


I agree, but I suspect she might also be a regular roan in addition to a varnish roan. Her coloring out progression is a bit atypical of straight varnish, and in the first picture when she was young, it appears she had roaning in her neck - that could be the lighting in the picture, but later pictures consistently show more coloring out in the neck than would be expected in the typical rear to front varnish progression.

Regardless, she is a well built little mare...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute mare!

Is it just me, or does the gelding look like a regular leopard and not a fewspot? His spots are just tiny and cute!

This is what I think of when I hear fewspot. 













He's cute too though! I agree with Face and NdAppy on your mares color


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I love her.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have that same halter on my mare.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't help you with your pattern questions, I'm a total appy ignoramus, but I LIKE that mare! She's really nicely built.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

> Is it just me, or does the gelding look like a regular leopard and not a fewspot?


 
Yes, her gelding is a regular leopard - not a few-spot...


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help, everyone! 

My gelding has 18 spots in the winter, but right now he has 39, so I guess he is a regular leopard :lol:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

and a cute one at that  You can play connect the dots with him. Lol


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

maddieantoinette said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone!
> 
> My gelding has 18 spots in the winter, but right now he has 39, so I guess he is a regular leopard :lol:


Haha...there aren't too many leopards where you can count the spots without going wacko...:rofl:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Blanket with spots over the hips with varnish on a bay/brown.


Actually, I disagree. Check out her legs and withers. I vote dun.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The dorsal looks like counter shading. It looks very smudgy on the edges. And this horses tone is too red to my eye for dun. I think the varnish is mimicking dun, but I don't see true dun.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, I disagree. Check out her legs and withers. I vote dun.


I agree, though I don't see much of a dorsal but it might just be the pictures. But I do see zebra stripes and a dark wither.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a real soft spot for appys. Good thing I don't have any room left in my barn! What a beautiful mare you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH Stables (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is my appaloosa filly only 3 and still changing color


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, I disagree. Check out her legs and withers. I vote dun.


There appear to be some primitive barring on the legs, but it is hard to justify dun with no dorsal. Appy white can cover a dorsal, but there are several pictures that clearly show no dorsal in the base color that is/was not covered by white...


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are some better pictures of her dorsal, if that is what it is.
She's also a pretty dirty (It hasn't been long since she was bathed and I brushed her yesterday... she just likes to roll :lol, so its a little hard to see, but hopefully you can see what you would need to see. If there is anything else you would need to determine her coloring, please let me know.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

That does appear to be a dun dorsal heavily masked by Appy coloring (roaning)...


----------

